# 3D Printing > 3D Printer Parts, Filament & Materials >  Dental model making / dental 3D printing

## Walder

we have developed high quality castable resin MF series for dental.
The MF resin conform to dental centrifugal casting principle, can bring more precise crowns and bridge, implants replacement.


Advantage 
1. Special design for dental
2. High precision, smooth surface
3. High hardness, resistant to shock 
4. Great casting performance, ash free
5. Low volume shrinkage to 1.88%-2.45%
6. Compatible to most DLP with LED UV

 




Contact right now to get the lastest updates:

Shenzhen Yongchanghe Technology Co.,Ltd.
Address:3F,Building 14,Longwangmiao Industrial Zone, 
Fuyong Town,Baoan District,Shenzhen,China.
Website:www.jamghe.com/EN/


Skype:3d.walder
Mobile/WhatsApp:+86-15216873412





we have developed high quality castable resin MF series for dental.
The MF resin conform to dental centrifugal casting principle, can bring more precise crowns and bridge, implants replacement.


Advantage 
1. Special design for dental
2. High precision, smooth surface
3. High hardness, resistant to shock 
4. Great casting performance, ash free
5. Low volume shrinkage to 1.88%-2.45%
6. Compatible to most DLP with LED UV

 




Contact right now to get the lastest updates:

Shenzhen Yongchanghe Technology Co.,Ltd.
Address:3F,Building 14,Longwangmiao Industrial Zone, 
Fuyong Town,Baoan District,Shenzhen,China.
Website:www.jamghe.com/EN/


Skype:3d.walder
Mobile/WhatsApp:+86-15216873412

----------


## berrycheris

Great idea! I think it's worth trying something like that.

----------

